# 2006 Sentra Temperature gauge problem.



## qwasz (Oct 21, 2014)

My Sentra's temp gauge periodically goes all the way to hot. It does not do this all of the time. I saw it once jump to the top, and another time move in little jumps to the top. My engine coolant system is good and shows no signs of overheating. I have replaced the sensor and that has not fixed the problem. I see in the Schematic that there are two components. that could be the source of the problem along with the harness. Has anyone else heard of this problem. Thanks!!


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

I would first verify if the engine temp is actually changing along with the temp gauge.
If ECT normal according to the scan tool than problem in temp sender( single wire component i believe) or in wiring/gauge.

If ECT changes in step with the temp gauge than you have problem in cooling system or engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if the problem is a bad head gasket. They are fairly common on the 1.8 and 2.5L engines...and show up occasionally on the MR 2.0's, as well. If nothing is found to be wrong with the gauge and circuit, I would recommend a cylinder leakdown test.


----------

